# Painting over stained cabinets



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

I want paint over stained kitchen cabinets. Should I sand then prime then paint or just prime and paint?
thanks:rockon:


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

I would clean, sand, prime with oil to prevent any bleed then sand and topcoat.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sand them, smooth them out, it will help get off any dirt and grease as well. I agree with oil primer, cures harder for the bangin around


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thanks one more?*

Thanks,
Last time I painted w/o you could scratch the paint off with your finger nail. eeeek.:blush:
In San Jose CA Kelly Moore Rep. said they are phasing out oil based paint. Is a decent water based primer a good sub? I guess I have no choice. 
CR


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you are going to use a water base primer, use a dtm primer. Dries harder that other wb primers


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You can also use a wb clear bonding primer


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

zinsser bullseye 1-2-3 hardens up pretty good. great adhesion also.

if they phase out oil, I hope they figure out how to make a failsafe stainblocking wb. bullseye does pretty good but will bleed on some stuff.

otherwise, what is the alternative? sanding down? all that dust cant be any better than oil voc.


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

The main thing is to be sure they are clean, especially in a kitchen where they could be laden with grease from cooking. Use a solvent based cleaner, maybe even deglosser to be sure the grease isn't built up down in the grain and pores where sandpaper will not go. Nothing will stick to grease. Most likely will take a total of 3 coats (including primer) to cover the stained wood good. If they are stained dark don't be surprised if extra caulking and puttying might be needed. Cracks and holes don't show up on dark wood and many times are not puttied or caulked.


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder if any of you have had any luck with stripping cabinets before initial application and if so if you have any product in particular that does better than anything else. A HO wants to repaint very dark cabinets with a light semi gloss paint. I am concerned that if we were to just clean/sand/prime the paint would not hold for more than a couple of months. The cabinets are like vintage 1980's original and I imagine that there is all sorts of cooking grease and such on them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

gotta do it right


----------



## paintguy48 (May 1, 2009)

colorfulpast said:


> I wonder if any of you have had any luck with stripping cabinets before initial application and if so if you have any product in particular that does better than anything else. A HO wants to repaint very dark cabinets with a light semi gloss paint. I am concerned that if we were to just clean/sand/prime the paint would not hold for more than a couple of months. The cabinets are like vintage 1980's original and I imagine that there is all sorts of cooking grease and such on them.


Check this cleaner out. I use the dirtex powder when washing trim and cabinets. Cuts the grease very well.:thumbsup:
http://www.savogran.com/Retail_Products/Cleaning_Products/cleaning_products.html


----------



## Latexfreak (Jun 28, 2009)

*greasy slime*

I would not only sand over them because they have food stains and grease splattered all over them but you should wipe them down with a degreaser like mineral spirits. Then flirt with the owners wife and then oil based prime to stop the stain from bleeding through the paint. Now you should sand lightly again with a fine grit and then paint. Dont take things farther than what you ae compensated for if you know what I mean. ahahahha


pacificpainters said:


> I want paint over stained kitchen cabinets. Should I sand then prime then paint or just prime and paint?
> thanks:rockon:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Latexfreak said:


> Then flirt with the owners wife and then oil based prime to stop the stain from bleeding through...



:thumbup: 
my health insurance plan doesnt cover this, I guess theres too many dangerous husbands with shotguns...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

If they have goo remove it first with elbow grease, sand with medium grit sponges, and wipe the dust off with a deglosser. I always use KrudKutter Gloss Off with excellent results; it is not a solvent based product so your head and liver get a break.
Once that is finished they are left to dry, and then I spray (or brush/roll) them with the specified materials.

HERE is a link to one of my painted cabinet threads.

I have never had an issue with the finish failing in all of the years I have been doing refinishes.


----------



## Tomcruz3 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would first wipe down the cabinets with Xylol. The next day I would come back with a thin coat of shellac based primer, BIN does make a good aerosol can (shellac based primer) if you are spraying your finish. This will show your imperfections, so you can buff with a fine sanding sponge, then caulk/wood filler the imperfections then apply another thin coat of primer. If you are brushing your finish I would suggest alkyd enamel. If you are spraying your finish …. and by the sound of it you like Kelly Moore so their durapoxy is pretty bulletproof.


----------

